# Die Deutschen Luftwaffe videos?



## jgreiner (Mar 18, 2011)

I have in my collection three of these videos, which I believe were originally put out in the mid 80's? "Chronos" videos out of the UK released them. I have volumes 1, 2 and 7, so I know there were at least 7, but I believe there were 8 or 9 in the series. Were these ever released on DVD or again on VHS? I'd love to get the rest of the series if possible!

Thanks!
John


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2011)

Is there an isbn number on the sleeve?


----------



## jgreiner (Mar 19, 2011)

Snautzer, no ISBN that I can find. Bar code, yes but no ISBN. I did find a place online that *maybe* has the entire VHS set for sale.  I sent an e-mail and will see what response (if any) I get.

John


----------



## John Kuehnert (Jan 6, 2014)

jgreiner said:


> I have in my collection three of these videos, which I believe were originally put out in the mid 80's? "Chronos" videos out of the UK released them. I have volumes 1, 2 and 7, so I know there were at least 7, but I believe there were 8 or 9 in the series. Were these ever released on DVD or again on VHS? I'd love to get the rest of the series if possible!
> 
> Thanks!
> John



John,

There are a total of 7 volumes in the "Die Deutschen Luftwaffe" NTSC VHS tape series that I have. The covers for these are printed so as to display a Ju-87 when they are all arranged in order on a bookshelf. I no longer have a VHS tape player, and was thinking of listing these on eBay, but not sure just what they go for these days. I may have played one or two of these once, but most of them are brand new and unused.

Let me know if you still have an interest in them.

Thanks,

John


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 7, 2014)

i googled it and found the dvds at amazon.de. they may ship to where you are...

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0018NKDLO/?tag=dcglabs-20


----------

